# How to resize photos IF they are on your computer



## Jim Thompson (Jun 8, 2005)

This tutorial is ONLY for resizing, not other editing.

Go here http://bluefive.pair.com/pixresizer.htm and download the FREE software, save it to your desktop (or anywhere it will be easy to access).

Open the program and click on the top tab called "work with one file" , then click on "Load Picture", then you will need to find your photo in the box that pops up, double click on it.

Then click on what ever size you want the new photo to be, remember that 640x480 is the LARGEST size most forums will allow, although you do not want much smaller than that unless it will be your avatar. Make sure "maintain aspect ratio" is checked and click "save picture".

It will automatically rename your photo to whatever the pics original name was and the new size you chose. Make sure you save it somewhere that you can find it later.

Thats it!

Jim


----------



## Huntsman.45 (Jun 8, 2005)

*Just Down loaded!!!*

     

Wow!!!!!!!

Works great!!

Thanks Jim!!


----------



## LKennamer (Jun 8, 2005)

*Good one*

appreciate the tip, Jim!


----------



## leo (Jun 9, 2005)

*Jim, thats a great tutorial*

Thanks for sharing  

Here is a way that is a little harder for the ones that just want to "mess" with it on their own computer ...( with XP and "paint") ..here is a guide for using "paint" to resize

...................................................................

Resizing pictures with paint.............

Make a copy of pic before working.........

Put pic in "paint"

Click on "Images"

Click on "Attributes" .. (This will tell you the size of your pics,) do the math to figure how to reduce the pic to the size you need ...

Click on "Stretch/Skew"  and reduce the pics by percentages, I do mine in steps and always do both dimensions equally or pic will look weird. 

When the pic is the size you want, click on "file", then click on "save as"  and save where you keep your pics I use "my pictures"

............ EXAMPLE ...........

Example ...pic size 1600(width)x1200 (height) ... 

Reduce it by 50% (stretch and skew) = 800(w)x600(h)..

Then reduce it by 80% (stretch and skew) = 640(w)x480(h)


----------



## GA Hunter (Aug 5, 2005)

*Pix*

Thanks Jim that was simple.  Now only one more question.  What kind of file do I need to save it as?  Bit Map, JPEG, Gif, PNG or TIFF?


----------



## Jim Thompson (Aug 5, 2005)

jpeg or gif


----------



## BIGGUS (Sep 1, 2005)

Thanks Jim, That's a great program, and I've wondered how to do that for a while now.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Sep 1, 2005)

glad all can get a use out of it


----------

